# German Trim?



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Obviously this is something that will be a long way off for us now, but I am loving the german trim. For those of you who have done it and gone back to full ears, (FlyingDuster?) how long did it take to grow out? I remember somebody here saying TK and ears take the longest to grow, I'd like some idea of what to expect. Also, how do the ears look when they start growing back in? Anybody who could offer pictures of the german trim growing out would be much appreciated  Thanks guys!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

How long?? FOREVER! lol. Ok, looking _back_ it hasn't taken overly long, but when you're waiting for them to grow, it seems to be sooooooooooo slow!!! And it also depends on what you want them to grow back out to; some of the shorter lengths are lovely and are fine without needing to be long!!! But remember because they have to grow out ALL OVER, it takes a long time until they are going to be hanging down rather than just puffs! lol!

And also, thinner coats will look longer much faster, as they'll hang down more than a very thick coat that just poofs sideways! haha.

Paris had her ears shaved off with a 10 blade in Aug 2009:








(pic isn't from August, but shows her ears freshly 10-bladed anyway! lol)

November '09; 3 months growth:









Jan 2010; 5 months growth:









March 2010; 7 months growth:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

June 2010; 10 months growth:









This is her ears in Aug 2010; exactly one year of growth:









and I'm just about to go post pics from today if you want to see what 13 months and a couple of weeks looks like, but it's not hugely different to the last pic! lol

Like I said, it doesn't seem like that long looking here, but when you think about how if you shave them off NOW, it won't be until another 12-18 months before they are long again, it suddenly seems a lot longer. LOL!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

do tasseled ears that way it doent seem as bad as a completly shaved ear lol i couldnt shave todds ears all off


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Personally i like the ears shaved- but i like them short- but not 10 blade short best. (which yes i think i was told on here makes it a modified modern? not a german? *L*) 

that's what i started with anyway- then i got brave and shaved bernie's- they grew pretty fast- in the few months he was with me


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i like long ears. 
not fond of shaved ears at all. 

i'm glad paris has her ears back.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I think shaved ears can be a really nice masculine look. There is a beautiful photo of Bibelot's Tall Dark and Handsome out there with shaved ears. Shaved ears are also wonderful for summer and swimming.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i can't stand the long ears- they get dirty (and no i'm not about to snood for eating chicken backs *L* to me 'long' is in Paris's 7month growth area... anylonger then that and i'm twitching


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not a big long ear fan either, like the length of the ears on some show dogs? That's just ugly imo. I love shaved ears personally.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I bet Vegas would look fabulous with shaved ears. He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> I bet Vegas would look fabulous with shaved ears. He is such a handsome boy.


For awhile there, his ears _were_ shaved. I also had a tied topknot on him (not in these pics)


























I love love loooved his ears shaved. :heart:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> For awhile there, his ears _were_ shaved. I also had a tied topknot on him (not in these pics)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo cute. But he would look so macho now that he's an adult...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol yeah, I know, but I'm experimenting with grooms right now ;D


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i think it's too macho for my girl. sorry. i want her a bit frou looking. i don't love the ears that hang down to teh ground, but i do like a bit of length on them.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I don't think I'll ever shave Vienna's ears, I want them at maybe an inch even beneath her chin, but I may shave Vegas's again someday.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

short ears, that aren't big long things, are what I had Paris in for years before I got my hands on her properly.








I kept them permanently like that until I went full out german and shaved 'em! lol


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

*sigh* i loff those ears *L* 

Bernie had em too- i liked em- but god bored and shaved em (didn't like nearly as much)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> short ears, that aren't big long things, are what I had Paris in for years before I got my hands on her properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like her ears there! Henry's ears are like that too. My groomer calls them puppy ears.

I like ears short or long. Depends on the dog, the cut and my mood


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the ears not shaved, but short and the tail in the Kerry style. here is Sinny with his German trim.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooh I do love the German trim  I agree with the others, can't stand long long ears. I like the puffy length (like Paris at 7-10 months of growth, looove it). 

I have been tossing the idea around of shaving Desmond's ears but... I love them at this length way too much. I trimmed them a while back and was kicking myself while waiting for them to grow back! 

If you are going to shave your pup's ears, be sure it IS what you want! Don't do it at midnight where you just get the impulse to, lol. They take so long to grow out to a nice length that it would be really awful if you didn't like the way it looked. But BOY does it look good on some dogs!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I shaved Vegas's because I
1. love shaved ears
2. love the look of them growing out

it was a win win situation


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i think it looks good on him because he's a him. lol. i dunno. i am weird that way.


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

You guys are awesome! Thank you FlyingDuster for the pic progression, that was exactly what I needed to see. Ofcourse as of now Paris has much thicker hair than Mason and I have no idea what he's going to have once his adult coat comes in. 

FeralPudel & Faerie: I agree the GT is a rather masculine trim, and a femal in it is like a woman wearing a high power suit! 

FluffySpoo, Vegas was so rocking the shaved ears in those pics! I agree on show ears being way too long, same thing w/ cockers ears and other spaniels. I just don't see the point in growing them so very long.
Tintlet, I just have to say, I <3 Sinny! What a gorgeous boy ::drool::

Birdie, I always have to look twice at your avatar pic, Something about your baby's face reminds me of Masons. As you said some dogs really do justice to the GT, some really might not. I worry that Mason might have too "girly" of a face to make it work. Nope, no midnight implulsive grooming happening here other than feet and nails 

Thanks again everyone, I knew I could count on you guys


----------

